# 30 Jahre Joker-Manie: Der Gotham-Schurke im Wandel der Zeit



## System (19. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *30 Jahre Joker-Manie: Der Gotham-Schurke im Wandel der Zeit* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *30 Jahre Joker-Manie: Der Gotham-Schurke im Wandel der Zeit*


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2019)

Den neuen Joker-Film werd ich mir heute Abend ansehen.  Ich bin mega gespannt. 

@Topic
Kein Joker, der bisher in Filmen/Serien auftrat, lässt sich mit dem jeweils anderen vergleichen. Ganz einfach, weil alle Joker eine jeweils völlig andere Interpretation des Charakters sind.


----------



## HolgerHans (19. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Den neuen Joker-Film werd ich mir heute Abend ansehen.  Ich bin mega gespannt.
> 
> @Topic
> Kein Joker, der bisher in Filmen/Serien auftrat, lässt sich mit dem jeweils anderen vergleichen. Ganz einfach, weil alle Joker eine jeweils völlig andere Interpretation des Charakters sind.



Wie lahm. Natürlich kann man die vergleichen, solange man sich an die Kriterien hält.

Übrigens, Jack Nicholson ist der Beste.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2019)

HolgerHans schrieb:


> Wie lahm. Natürlich kann man die vergleichen, solange man sich an die Kriterien hält.
> 
> Übrigens, Jack Nicholson ist der Beste.


Und welche Kriterien sind das? Der Joker ist auch in den Comics nicht immer der selbe.


----------



## HolgerHans (19. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und welche Kriterien sind das? Der Joker ist auch in den Comics nicht immer der selbe.



Wie wär's mit Wahnsinnig? Oder Boshaftigkeit? Oder generelle Gefahr für Gotham? Oder Kreativität? Oder Nahkampf bzw Manipulations Fähigkeiten? Oder Methodik der Verbrechen?

Die Liste ist schier unendlich.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2019)

HolgerHans schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit Wahnsinnig? Oder Boshaftigkeit? Oder generelle Gefahr für Gotham? Oder Kreativität? Oder Nahkampf bzw Manipulations Fähigkeiten? Oder Methodik der Verbrechen?
> 
> Die Liste ist schier unendlich.



Und diese Kriterien erfüllen die verschiedenen Film-Joker nicht? Jeder Film-Joker erfüllt zumindest einige dieser Kriterien. Nur hatte halt jeder Film und jeder Joker einen anderen Ansatz. 

Der Joker handelt im allgemeinen mal irrational, mal mit eiskaltem Kalkül. Über die Art des Wahnsinns, des Irrsinns, seiner Psychosen, what ever kann man sich vortrefflich streiten...eben WEIL es sowohl in den Comics, als auch in den Filmen unterschiedliche Versionen und Interpretationen des Jokers gibt. Die einzige Konstante ist die Beziehung zu Batman. 

Boshaft sind sie alle auf ihre Art. 

Eine generelle Gefahr für Gotham? Welcher Joker ist das denn nicht? Jack Nicholsons Joker war es. Heath Ledgers Joker war es. Ob Jared Letos eine Gefahr für Gotham war oder "nur" irgendein Bandenchef, kann man schlecht sagen, da er viel zu wenig Screentime in Suicide Squad hatte. Und Pheonix Joker wird, nach allem, was ich so gelesen habe, im Laufe des Films wohl auch eine Gefahr für Gotham sein. 

Der ursprüngliche Joker war übrigens kein mörderischer Psychopath, sondern ein mehr oder weniger "harmloser" Spaßvogel, der gern gefährliche Streiche spielte.


----------



## 1xok (19. Oktober 2019)

Diese Art von Filmen spiegelt immer den Zeitgeist wieder. Jack Nicholson Interpretation wirkt nach 30 Jahren altbacken. Ein Schicksal, das Heath Ledger und auch Joaquin Phoenix nicht erspart bleiben wird. 

Heute ist der Hype um einen Film wichtiger als der Film selbst.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Oktober 2019)

HolgerHans schrieb:


> Übrigens, Jack Nicholson ist der Beste.



Mark Hamill ist der beste Joker!


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mark Hamill ist der beste Joker!


Jared Leto ist der beste!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. Oktober 2019)

Öhhhh....


System schrieb:


> 30 Jahre Joker-Manie - wer ist der bessere Joker? Der Gotham-Schurke im Wandel der Zeit


Jared Leto wurde ja gerade vorhin von RedDragon erwähnt.
Ich verstehe ja, das man das persönlich vielleicht verdrängen will, wenn einem der Leto-Joker nicht gefällt.
Aber der Titel spricht von 30 Jahren Joker-Manie, da ist der Leto-Joker nun einmal ein Teil davon.
Wenn man nur nach den Batman Teilen geht in denen der Joker auftritt und damit Suicide Squad abtrennen will, dann muß man das auch entsprechend im Titel formulieren?


----------



## Texer (19. Oktober 2019)

Für mich ganz klar Heath Ledger, schade das es keine weiteren Teile geben kann -.- .


----------



## Tomrok (19. Oktober 2019)

Jack Nicholson ist mein Favorit. Schön irre, aber nicht so viel Psycho-Kram.


----------



## Headbanger79 (19. Oktober 2019)

Also mein Favorit von den bisherigen Filmen ist Heath Ledger. In "Joker" war ich letzten Dienstag drin. Klasse Film, super Darstellung von Phoenix meiner Meinung nach, nur eben nicht der Joker wie ich ihn mir vorstelle.


----------



## Celerex (19. Oktober 2019)

Gehe ich rein von der schauspielerischen Darbietung aus, wäre meine persönliche Top 3:

1. Heath Ledger
2. Joaquin Phoenix
3. Jared Leto


----------



## Frullo (19. Oktober 2019)

1. Joaquin Phoenix
2. Jack Nicholson
3. Heath Ledger

Warum? Weil Joaquins Joker der menschlichste und nuancierteste der drei ist.


----------



## Banana-OG (19. Oktober 2019)

1. Heath Ledger
2. Joaquin Phoenix

...und dann kommt kilomterweit GAR NICHTS!

Jack Nicholson ist ein Witz! Passenderweise.

Und was ist eigentlich mit Jared Letho?


----------



## darkyoda (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich finde man kann die Drei kaum miteinander vergleichen weil sie jeweils einen  anderen aspekt des Jokers oder interpretation der Comics gespielt haben.
Alle drei haben ihrer Rolle teils herrausragend gemeistert ausserdem muss man weil viele hier Nicholson schlecht reden auch die Zeit in der die Filme gedreht wurden mit berücksichtigen.

Phoenix hat mehr so die Pre Origin Story bekommen
Nicholson eine Origin story (Da gibt es mehrere wobei letztlich nicht geklärt ist welche nun Canon ist)
Ledger Joker deutete mehrere Origin Storys an und hat damit auch die Chaotischen züge des Jokers nochmal unterstrichen ohne auf sie einzugehen.
Über Jared möchte ich nichts sagen.

Daher als DC Fan kann ich alle drei Filme mit den drei Jokern gut finden weil sie meiner meinung nach alle drei gut sind. Zumindest aus der Joker Perspektie.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2019)

So, ich hab mir den Joker-Film angesehen. Der Film ist einer von denen, die ihren Hype gerecht werden. Absolut sehenswerter Film.  

Die Frage, ob dieser Joker gut, schlecht oder gar der beste Joker ist, sollte sich bei dem Film gar nicht stellen. Manchmal trägt der Film etwas dick auf, aber er ist ein Meisterwerk, zu jeder Sekunde spannend und emotional. Ich hatte nicht einmal das Gefühl, dass der Film irgendwelche Längen hätte. Selbst für Comicmuffel wäre der Film was. 

Manchmal gab es auch den ein oder anderen Lacher, wobei eine Szene auf wirklich abgrundtief böse Art witzig war und selbst ich nicht ganz sicher war, ob ich darüber lachen oder es lieber bleiben lassen sollte. Ein äußerst unbequemer Film, aber absolut sehenswert.


----------



## Headbanger79 (20. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> So, ich hab mir den Joker-Film angesehen. Der Film ist einer von denen, die ihren Hype gerecht werden. Absolut sehenswerter Film.
> 
> Die Frage, ob dieser Joker gut, schlecht oder gar der beste Joker ist, sollte sich bei dem Film gar nicht stellen. Manchmal trägt der Film etwas dick auf, aber er ist ein Meisterwerk, zu jeder Sekunde spannend und emotional. Ich hatte nicht einmal das Gefühl, dass der Film irgendwelche Längen hätte. Selbst für Comicmuffel wäre der Film was.
> 
> Manchmal gab es auch den ein oder anderen Lacher, wobei eine Szene auf wirklich abgrundtief böse Art witzig war und selbst ich nicht ganz sicher war, ob ich darüber lachen oder es lieber bleiben lassen sollte. Ein äußerst unbequemer Film, aber absolut sehenswert.



Hatte die besagte Szene etwas mit einer Türe zu tun? Wenn ja, da ging es mir auch so.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Oktober 2019)

Headbanger79 schrieb:


> Hatte die besagte Szene etwas mit einer Türe zu tun? Wenn ja, da ging es mir auch so.


Exakt.  Zwar hat der halbe Saal bei der Szene vor Lachen gelegen, aber ich war eine der wenigen, die lieber still gewesen sind.  Gut, dass ich nicht der einzige war, dem es so ging.


----------



## SpieleKing (20. Oktober 2019)

Eindeutig ist in meinen Augen Joaquin Phoenix der beste Joker. Grandios gespiel!


----------



## M4GIC (20. Oktober 2019)

Headbanger79 schrieb:


> Hatte die besagte Szene etwas mit einer Türe zu tun? Wenn ja, da ging es mir auch so.



Die Szene war extrem gut. Man weiß nicht, ob man die Situation komisch oder tragisch finden soll ^^.


----------



## darkyoda (20. Oktober 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mark Hamill ist der *Joker*!



Fixed


----------



## Evolverx (20. Oktober 2019)

Keine einfache Frage aber wenn ich bei den Kinofilmen bleibe ist Heath Ledger in meinen Augen die konkurrenzlose Nr 1. 
Jack Nicholson mag zwar ein toller Schauspieler sein aber in der rolle fand ich ihn immer überschätzt.
Leto hatte leider nie eine echte Chance aber wie ich finde durchaus potenzial. 
Und Joaquin Phoenix .... naja sagen wir es so: Seinen Joker-Film fand ich so"gut" das er bei mir in jedem Ranking auf dem letzten platz landen würde.

Beschränken wir uns nicht nur auf die Kinofilme dann wäre aber selbstverständlich Mark Hamills Joker der beste.


----------



## Fireball8 (20. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Exakt.  Zwar hat der halbe Saal bei der Szene vor Lachen gelegen, aber ich war eine der wenigen, die lieber still gewesen sind.  Gut, dass ich nicht der einzige war, dem es so ging.



Ich fragte mich, wie man bei so einer Szene so lachen kann, wie es manche im Kino getan haben. Also das entzieht sich komplett meinem Verständnis. Gut, bin ein extrem empathischer Mensch, womöglich liegts daran 

Ich hatte nach dem Rausgehen und beim Quatschen mit den Freunden auch erst ne recht negative Einstellung dem Film gegenüber. Aber je mehr ich dann drüber nachdachte, desto dachte ich mir "F***, was ein genial guter Film, muss ich unbedingt wieder schauen!"
Schauspielerisch kann meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Phoenix mithalten. Was er hier geleistet hat, meine Fresse. Da ist auch Ledger (erst recht mit seinem Bonus, den er nunmal "genießt"...) ein feuchter Furz gegen.


----------



## Kaimanic (20. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Jared Leto ist der beste!


Nein, du bist der beste Joker!


----------



## Turalyon (20. Oktober 2019)

Rein von der akustischen Performance schlägt nichts Mark Hamill ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Oktober 2019)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Schauspielerisch kann meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Phoenix mithalten. Was er hier geleistet hat, meine Fresse. Da ist auch Ledger (erst recht mit seinem Bonus, den er nunmal "genießt"...) ein feuchter Furz gegen.


Beide Schauspieler haben auf ihre Art eine hervorragende Leistung abgegeben. Ledger war fantastisch, zweifelsohne. Aber Phoenix hat seine Rolle  mit einer Intensität gespielt, die mich von der ersten Minute an gefesselt hat, und hat mich deswegen auch deutlich eher überzeugt, als Ledger.


----------

